# On Iraq & George Bush



## Hyperborea (Sep 5, 2015)

Greetings all.
My dad was in the military for roughly 15 years, went to Iraq twice, Afghanistan thrice. 
(And now has 99% PTSD. Will elaborate further if asked.)
He said that Iraq was about oil, as he had seen brigades carrying out oil in large quantities to the US.
Which raises a question;
What do you think about Iraq & Afghanistan? Was it worth it? Was the war in Iraq well justified, or an excuse to rob another nation of it's oil?

Personally, I think Iraq was about both Oil & dethroning a tyrant. Afghanistan was about putting an end to Al-Qaeda.
What say you all?
[Sorry for the horrid syntax, I'm not very good at conveying my thoughts].


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i agree
who ever controls the oil production controls the world economy
what better way to bring the world to it's knees 
w/o firing a single shot
remember back in the early 2000's when the arabs let the world know who was really in charge
the price of gas shot up to over $5.00 a gallon


----------



## Hyperborea (Sep 5, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> i agree
> who ever controls the oil production controls the world economy
> what better way to bring the world to it's knees
> w/o firing a single shot
> ...


....Aaaand the 1973 OPEC Crisis.
Man oh man did they bring the US to it's knees....
Glad to see someone else agrees.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Hyperborea said:


> ....Aaaand the 1973 OPEC Crisis.
> Man oh man did they bring the US to it's knees....
> Glad to see someone else agrees.


your'e in georgia?
good friend of mine lives in harlem
borders on augusta


----------



## Hyperborea (Sep 5, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> your'e in georgia?
> good friend of mine lives in harlem
> borders on augusta


Indeed I am in Georgia.
I live on the border of Long and Liberty county. (AKA near Hinesville, roughly a 20 minute drive from my home)


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Hyperborea said:


> Indeed I am in Georgia.
> I live on the border of Long and Liberty county. (AKA near Hinesville, roughly a 20 minute drive from my home)


i visited him last year [i'm in n.y.] forgot how humid the south is
you got humid like the north has cold in january:laughing:


----------



## Hyperborea (Sep 5, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> i visited him last year [i'm in n.y.] forgot how humid the south is
> you got humid like the north has cold in january:laughing:


Oh god the humidity.....Don't remind me....
I was born in the North; Watertown, NY to be precise.
Would I move out of Dixie to go back to the North? Heck. Yes.
So, let's get back on topic:
Since you're of the Baby-Boomer generation... What do you think of Modern USA?


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

Our excuse for going to war in Iraq was "They have WMDs." They did not have WMDs. They had small ones from the 90s, but nowhere near the scale that everyone thought. It was about oil, and we ended up accidentally creating ISIS. And supplying them with weapons. (Our bad, guise.) 

Did 9/11 Justify the War in Afghanistan? | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

And no, it was not worth it. We made the situation worse and got thousands of people killed in the process. There have been minor gains in Afghanistan for women's rights, but that's been about it.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

maust said:


> Our excuse for going to war in Iraq was "They have WMDs." They did not have WMDs. They had small ones from the 90s, but nowhere near the scale that everyone thought. It was about oil, and we ended up accidentally creating ISIS. And supplying them with weapons. (Our bad, guise.)
> 
> Did 9/11 Justify the War in Afghanistan? | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
> 
> And no, it was not worth it. We made the situation worse and got thousands of people killed in the process. There have been minor gains in Afghanistan for women's rights, but that's been about it.


All in a day'$ work for 'merrica. Now be quiet so I can hear the majestic $creeching of a Bald Eagle on the hood of a Mercedes Ben$ I bought so I can flaunt my privilege. You're interrupting the freedom we are trying to $pread against those terrorist$, you Commie!


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> All in a day'$ work for 'merrica. Now be quiet so I can hear the majestic $creeching of a Bald Eagle on the hood of a Mercedes Ben$ I bought so I can flaunt my privilege. You're interrupting the freedom we are trying to $pread against those terrorist$, you Commie!


Hello, my name is Vladimir Putin, but you may call me The Vlad. I am in possession of muscles larger than Guam and possess many bears. 

Thou shalt not test me. :angry:


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

Full version of Wesley Clark: A Time to Lead










Following international law once in a while can prevent unnecessary wars; the attacks on Afghanistan and Iraq were illegal because both states didn't attack the United States; in the case of Afghanistan it was a) a terrorist attack by a non-state actor b) which was already over when the American attack began. NATO wrongly invoked Article 5 of the NATO treaty to support the US with the pretence of legitimacy where legality was clearly absent. The case of the Japanese-American Lieutenant Ehren K. Watada who refused to serve in Iraq was dropped by the Obama administration for obvious reasons.

Wikipedia: The Stop the War Coalition (StWC; informally just Stop the War) is a United Kingdom group established on 21 September 2001 to campaign against what it believes are unjust wars. The coalition has opposed the wars that are part of the so-called "War on Terror" of the Western nations. It has campaigned against the war in Afghanistan and the Iraq War. The demonstration against the latter on 15 February 2003, which it organised in association with Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament (CND) and the Muslim Association of Britain (MAB), is claimed to be *the largest public demonstration in British history* [with estimates of attendance ranging between 750,000 and 2,000,000 people.]


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Nothing is ever what they say it is. People are still holding onto the hope that their government and leaders aren't tyrannous, something that can easily be proved if you just do a little bit of research.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

@Hyperborea Frontline(PBS) has had a few great episodes about Iraq and ISIS

Watch FRONTLINE Online | PBS

also Bitter Lake is a BBC doc about Afghanistan
[video=dailymotion;x2hdcji]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hdcji[/video]

good food for thought in regards to those conflicts. 

In my opinion things are always complex and look different afterwards then they do in the fog of the present. Also people almost always have good intentions, just often have flawed beliefs and lack the wisdom to realize or admit when their beliefs are flawed.


----------



## Urban Erudite (Nov 6, 2012)

Even if you don't believe in conspiracy theories, you are compelled to admit after cursory investigation that the events that lead up to and followed from 9/11 were incredibly suspect and the media blackout on criticism as so striking that it became apparent, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that the United States military intelligence went out of its way to allow this to happen.

The rabbit hole goes very deep indeed.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Hyperborea said:


> Greetings all.
> My dad was in the military for roughly 15 years, went to Iraq twice, Afghanistan thrice.
> (And now has 99% PTSD. Will elaborate further if asked.)
> He said that Iraq was about oil, as he had seen brigades carrying out oil in large quantities to the US.
> ...


Check out these videos interviews to try to see what is going on in our world. (It's more than just oil.)


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's really hard too ignore all the signs that this war was really about oil and a few companies/cronies making millions, if not billions, off the unsuspecting American people. The saddest part was that since we're the biggest and the baddest country (money and military-wise), we got away with it.


----------

